# 29/tall - planted journal



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Now that I'm about 2 months in to setting up a tank (I started august 8th), I thought I would post a couple of pictures of the tank and start a journal of the progress.

The tank is a 29 tall, 30*12*18. Light is a 30" Corallife T5HO dual bulb fixture, filtration is a AC200.

The initial stock list included:

Red stem cabmba
pond weed stem
red ambulia bunch
ceratopteris
ludwiga perennis
(5) neon tetras
(8) long-fin rosy barbs - large groups are supposed to be less aggressive
Sorry no picture available and some casualties were experienced, the neon's didn't make it through the cycle/constant attention from the barbs.

*August 29:*
A couple more fish were added:
(8) Silvertip tetra's
(2) green bushynose pleco
(6) Pristella tetra's (the barbs took great exception to them, while ignoring the smaller Silvertip's - I didn't have a quarantine tank at the time so I lost them).










*September 16:* The tank is filling in nicely, no changes. I'm surprised on how active the Rosy Barbs are. I've had tiger barbs in the past but these things are constant swimmers, very curious and zoom around the tank like crazy.









*October 5:* All fish are doing well and getting along.

Went to my first auction over the past weekend - HDAS and picked up some plants and a pair of angels (they are in a quarantine tank for a couple more days and until the rosy barbs get reassigned/sold/given away). Gone are the pond weed and the red ambulia (which I think was mislabelled at big al's). The newly added plants include:

Java moss
X-mas moss
Bronze crypt wendtii
crypt wendtii (green)
It needs to fill in a little, and I'm a little surprised on how much red the ludwiga perennis has lost (almost all the new growth is green). I'm also looking forward to the crypts recovering a bit from the transplant, but I'm happy with it for now.









More pictures in a couple of weeks. Full size pictures can be found at: http://www.widgets.ca/misc/fish/


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

thats a great wild planted tank. Nice grabs at the auction. The crypts may not grow for a long while and the leaves may or maynot melt completly. just do any trimming needed and they'll pull through. Looks great!

What sexes of silver tips do you have? My dad bought some on a big sale and ended up with 11 males and one female. They are verry nippy and constantly fight and tear scales off each other. They also harrass other fish in his tank.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> What sexes of silver tips do you have? My dad bought some on a big sale and ended up with 11 males and one female. They are verry nippy and constantly fight and tear scales off each other. They also harrass other fish in his tank.


Thanks on the complement.

It looks like I've got at least 3 females (possibly 4) and 4 males. The males seem to be the nippy ones, the females tend to mind their own business until they are bothered, I guess that means they are interested in them. They don't show any interest in the pleco's or the barbs - so that might mean they are sexually mature - could be interesting project to try and get them breeding.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

*October 17 *

No changes, just some more growth on the water sprite - I need to thin it out again, new growth can be seen on the java moss (log on left side), less growth on the x-mas moss (centre rock - can't really be seen with the angle the picture is taken at).

I also need to figure out how to take better pictures of the tank, where the fish can be seen - the camera doesn't seem to have a fast enough shutter speed - tips on taking better pics would be appreciated.









Larger version: http://www.widgets.ca/misc/fish/20101017_L.JPG


----------

